# Where can I buy these?



## froof1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy this running sinker springs? They seem to have dissappeared since I last bought them.

They give me great versatility in that I can remove the running sinker if I am after garsfish.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Look like a spring out of a clothes peg, go raid the hills hoist!


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> Look like a spring out of a clothes peg, go raid the hills hoist!


Was thinking the same thing!


----------

